
Beyond REST? Building Data Services with XMPP PubSub - joshwa
http://www.slideshare.net/rabble/beyond-rest-building-data-services-with-xmpp-pubsub?src=embed
======
shutter
The "Beyond REST" moniker is a little propaganda-ish. REST has its place and
is a great architectural paradigm. Apart from that, the slideshow was pretty
useful and informative. For me, it couldn't have come at a better time -- it
pointed out a couple things about XMPP integration that no one had really
clearly explained before. (For me, it helped clarify the distinction between
XMPP itself and IM, and how one would build an app to leverage XMPP servers.)

~~~
joshwa
Yeah, a better title would have been "beyond RSS."

~~~
thomatas
Or more generically "beyond polling." Polling is a great and simple solution
for a range of problems (and why it's often one of the first tools programmers
reach for), but as they point out PubSub often scales much better.

------
Tichy
I still wonder if we don't need both options, subscriptions and polling.
Because otherwise, it would also be very cheap to subscribe to LOTS of things
without really being interested (like those people on Twitter who follow 10000
users), which would also result in pushing unnecessary data around. Not sure
if this would be handled by "presence", but even so - I want my client to
receive all updates, even if it is down sometimes (no messages should be
missed).

------
kellan
Great feedback. You absolutely need both RESTful APIs, and these XMPP data
services we talked about. We definitely aren't suggesting getting rid of all
your current APIs and moving everything to XMPP, e.g. we talked about reusing
your URI described resources as your XMPP pubsub node descriptors so you can
build hybrid apps.

